# musica non classica



## pizzi

Come si può definire tutta la musica che sta fuori dalla definizione di classica (intendendo anche la classica _contemporanea_)?

Il termine _leggera_ lo lascerei alle canzonette. Rock, reggae, punk, funk, dub, ska, blues, rai e via suonando all'infinito, presi nell'insieme, cosa sono? E il jazz, dove si colloca? 

Musica _moderna_?  Mi sembra troppo lato, in quanto dovrebbe includere tutto il repertorio contemporaneo.

piz


----------



## matoupaschat

Premesso che nessuna classifica sia soddisfacente, direi "musica popolare". Vedi qui.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Considerato il fatto che anche la musica "classica" non è un monolite ma ha al suo interno diversi stili (come è inevitabile visto che per definizione/convenzione copre quasi 9 secoli), io andrei tranquilla nel definire "moderna" l'_altra _musica, dal Novecento a oggi  
Almeno, questa è una contrapposizione che prende come riferimento l'arco temporale-storico.

Musica _popolare_, invece, lo vedo più un termine contrapposto a "colto" - dato che la musica classica comunemente intesa è per definizione la "musica colta occidentale" rientrante nell'arco temporale di cui sopra 

Bisognerebbe, come sempre, vedere in quale contesto siamo.


----------



## francisgranada

Nella mia lingua materna esiste "musica seria" come contrapposizione alla "musica leggera". In italiano non si dice?


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, francis !

Ho cercato in rete, e ho trovato _Musica seria_, un disco rap di tale Il Turco, e un (non so come si chiami ) in Facebook, dedicato al genere rock.

Penso comunque che si usi, nell'accezione da te segnalata, ma in un contesto informale e parlato, mettendo con l'intonazione l'aggettivo tra virgolette. A scriverlo, forse sembrerebbe un giudizio un po' moralistico.

Per lo stesso motivo, non posso definire la musica non classica come _poco seria_ .

piz


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, pizzi 



pizzi said:


> ... Ho cercato in rete, e ho trovato _Musica seria_, un disco rap di tale Il Turco, e un (non so come si chiami ) ...


Appunto. Prima di scrivere il mio post, anch'io avevo cercato un po' e ho trovato esattamente gli stessi esempi ...

Il problema con il termine _classico _è (almeno per me) che evoca in qualche modo il passato. Cioè, anche se "classica contemporanea", sempre allo stile dei "classici" (Mozart, Beethoven ... ). Quindi il termine "serio" da noi usato _sul serio_ (non solo colloquialmente) mi pare di risolvere quell' aspetto storico-temporale (_termine prestato dalla Stella dei Mari_). Ma questo non risolve il tuo problema terminologico, ovviamente ...


----------



## vallery

pizzi said:


> Come si può definire tutta la musica che sta fuori dalla definizione di classica (intendendo anche la classica _contemporanea_)?
> 
> Il termine _leggera_ lo lascerei alle canzonette. Rock, reggae, punk, funk, dub, ska, blues, rai e via suonando all'infinito, presi nell'insieme, cosa sono? E il jazz, dove si colloca?
> 
> Musica _moderna_?  Mi sembra troppo lato, in quanto dovrebbe includere tutto il repertorio contemporaneo.
> 
> piz



Ciao pizzi. 

Forse non sarò d’aiuto per te, ma ti dico la mia lo stesso. I generi musicali riportati da te sono generi a sé, voglio dire, che* rock, **jazz, **reggae* ( faccio un esempio) non possono essere presi nell’insieme, proprio perché appartengono ai generi musicali diversi. Nell'insieme si definiscono musica, poi bisogna specificare.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Forse Wikipedia ci viene in qualche modo in aiuto..

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musica_classica



> La *musica classica* (etimologicamente: "_musica che serve da modello_", "_che pone le basi_") è la musica colta occidentale composta in quella stagione creativa che va dall'undicesimo secolo fino ai primi anni del Novecento.[1]
> 
> [...]
> Non fa invece parte della musica classica la musica colta composta a partire dal Novecento, ovvero la musica contemporanea, benché essa sia a volte chiamata erroneamente _musica classica contemporanea_.



Resta da vedere quale sia esattamente il genere di musica che interessa a Pizzi, dato che mi pare chiaro che una definizione "ombrello" univoca, universalmente accettata e incontrovertibile non esiste


----------



## pizzi

Concordo con vallery  e stella .

Anch'io definisco per genere, ma il mio quesito nasce dal fatto di dover abbracciare in modo molto più ampio la produzione musicale fuori dall'ambito definito da wikistella. Cioè, se devo intenedere *quella musica lì* e non solo un genere, devo fare un elenco _jazz, reggae, blues, rock, metal_, o posso usare un termine collettivo? Fino ad ora il più quotato è musica moderna. Ma non ne sono convinta fino in fondo. La controprova è che se qualcuno mi parlasse di musica moderna, chiederei: _Quale?_ Nel senso che vorrei capire se l'oggetto della discussione è Pierre Boulez, Giorgio Gaslini o gli Yes.


----------



## vallery

pizzi said:


> Cioè, se devo intenedere *quella musica lì* e non solo un genere, devo fare un elenco _jazz, reggae, blues, rock, metal_, o posso usare un termine collettivo? Fino ad ora il più quotato è musica moderna. .



Forse potresti dire *musica non classica* 

Ti mando un link, parla di generi musicali. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generi_musicali


----------



## francisgranada

Il "problema" è che noi (che stiamo discutendo su questo forum) siamo lo stesso "contemporanei", per cui non riusciamo a classificare bene la musica contemporanea nel senso della definizione di wikistella )). Per poter considerare una certa sorta di musica "classica", necessariamente deve passare un po' di tempo ... P.e. i Beatles vengono man mano dichiarati/considerati/chiamati "classici" del pop music, che sicuramente non era vero nei tempi della loro piena attività ...

Insomma, mi pare che un termine univoco o generale non lo troviamo, se non "musica non classica" .


----------



## francisgranada

P.S. Scusa Vallery, mentre stavo scrivendo non ho notato il tuo intervento ...


----------



## vallery

Figurati


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, vallery, ma credo che il tuo link sia lo stesso di matoupaschat


----------



## matoupaschat

Torno un attimo sul post di Stella Maris, che citava Wikipedia.it 





> Non fa invece parte della musica classica la musica colta composta a partire dal Novecento, ovvero la musica contemporanea, benché essa sia a volte chiamata erroneamente _musica classica contemporanea._


Questa opinione è lungi dall'essere condivisa, *anzi può essere ritenuta del tutto erronea*. Basta leggere le altre lingue dello stesso articolo Wikipedia per convincersene.  La denominazione "musica classica contemporanea" è giusta.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Infatti, Matou, è proprio da tutte queste contraddizioni che mi sono fatta l'idea che non esiste un unico termine per poter indicare



> tutta la musica che sta fuori dalla definizione di classica (intendendo anche la classica _contemporanea_)



come chiedeva Pizzi nel primo post


----------



## matoupaschat

All'inizio, non sapevo come interpretare la domanda di Pizzi. Io sono un amante di classica e Boulez, anche se non lo posso sentire, è decisamente un compositore di classica (occidentale) contemporanea. Quindi l'unica soluzione sarebbe, come proposto da Vallery, "musica non classica".


----------



## vallery

vallery said:


> No, non è lo stesso, *matoupaschat* ti ha suggerito il link sulla musica classica, io, invece, sui generi musicali.



Non riesco a modificare il mio post precedente, perciò scrivo uno nuovo. Hai ragione, pizzi, ora ho visto. Chiedo scusa a tutti e due per la svista.

Vallery


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, mi pare che un termine univoco o generale non lo troviamo, se non "musica non classica" .





matoupaschat said:


> Quindi l'unica soluzione sarebbe, come proposto da Vallery, "musica non classica".



 Fantastica discussione in cui per plebiscito si opta per il titolo del thread! D'accordo, quindi; avrei però preferito un termine senza negazione, ma forse _non classica_ è la via più breve e chiara .


----------



## vallery

pizzi said:


> Fantastica discussione in cui per plebiscito si opta per il titolo del thread! D'accordo, quindi; avrei però preferito un termine senza negazione, ma forse _non classica_ è la via più breve e chiara .


Ti spiego, a scanso di equivoci, la mia risposta era ironica, ho usato il forse, l’ho messa pure in grassetto, con un sorriso accanto; volevo sottolineare, che non potevi trovare di meglio, di ciò che hai scritto già, secondo il mio personalissimo parere, si intende. Mi spiace che non sia capito. Ho letto bene il titolo del thread.


----------



## pizzi

Vallery  sì! Non sei stata fraintesa . Forse non era chiaro il fatto che trovo divertente essere tornati al titolo del thread .

Vedo che per ora la definizione *musica non classica* è quella verso cui tutti siamo orientati, anche se la mia ricerca verteva sulla possibilità di trovare un termine alternativo per definire la produzione musicale di qualità, ma non _seria_  nel senso francisgranadiano. Anche perché, dicendo _musica non classica_, si finisce per fare una separazione binaria: da una parte la classica, dall'altra tutto il resto. Volevo invece tenere fuori pure quella correntemente chiamata leggera, come detto nel # 1, e quindi dovrei dire *musica non classica e non leggera*...

Per questo cercavo un modo affermativo


----------



## stella_maris_74

pizzi said:


> la mia ricerca verteva sulla possibilità di trovare un termine alternativo per definire la produzione musicale di qualità, ma non _seria_  nel senso francisgranadiano. Anche perché, dicendo _musica non classica_, si finisce per fare una separazione binaria: da una parte la classica, dall'altra tutto il resto. Volevo invece tenere fuori pure quella correntemente chiamata leggera, come detto nel # 1, e quindi dovrei dire *musica non classica e non leggera*...
> 
> Per questo cercavo un modo affermativo



*Musica colta non classica*? Musica colta moderna? Lo so, è peggio la toppa del buco!


----------



## pizzi

stella_maris_74 said:


> Lo so, è peggio la toppa del buco!



! Terribile sapere di cosa si parla, e non avere un aggettivo per definirla! 
Se si dovesse fare una trasmissione radio/tv, probabilmente il titolo sarebbe in inglese, così, dopo la toppa peggio del buco, si passa direttamente a tagliare la testa al toro!


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... francisgranadiano ...


Che bel termine!  ... Vedi però che strano: un'idea molto più astratta ("nel senso come lo intende francisgranada") la riesci ad esprimere _ad hoc_ elegantemente con una sola parola, invece per quella benedetta "musica non classica" non si riesce a trovar un termine adeguato ... Forse bisogna inventarlo (p.e. musica subclassica  ... )


----------



## stella_maris_74

pizzi said:


> ! Terribile sapere di cosa si parla, e non avere un aggettivo per definirla!
> Se si dovesse fare una trasmissione radio/tv, probabilmente il titolo sarebbe in inglese, così, dopo la toppa peggio del buco, si passa direttamente a tagliare la testa al toro!





francisgranada said:


> Forse bisogna inventarlo (p.e. musica subclassica  ... )



A questo punto propongo: musica _diversamente classica_


----------



## pizzi

stella_maris_74 said:


> A questo punto propongo: musica _diversamente classica_



Questa soluzione è strepitosa ! La userò certamente con l'ironia che richiede (citando l'autrice !), e se capiterà, anche in contesti formali. 
Ma davanti a persone prive di senso dell'umorismo?


----------

